# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Is CPVC primer and cement safe in the aquarium?



## Brucifer (Feb 3, 2003)

I have an idea for something in my tank that requires pipes. I know the vapors for the CPVC primer and cement do damage, but do the dried purple and orange chemicals pose any hazard (or than looking ridiculous in a tank)?

----------------------------
20 gal; 50/50 Flourite/Tahitian Moon sand; AH Supply 1x55 W kit in custom canopy; pressurized CO2 w/ Mini Vortex reactor; Fluval 204 w/ FilterMax III prefilter; Pro Heat II


----------



## Brucifer (Feb 3, 2003)

I have an idea for something in my tank that requires pipes. I know the vapors for the CPVC primer and cement do damage, but do the dried purple and orange chemicals pose any hazard (or than looking ridiculous in a tank)?

----------------------------
20 gal; 50/50 Flourite/Tahitian Moon sand; AH Supply 1x55 W kit in custom canopy; pressurized CO2 w/ Mini Vortex reactor; Fluval 204 w/ FilterMax III prefilter; Pro Heat II


----------



## Moe (Feb 1, 2003)

I would say its fine when its dry, its used on drinking water lines.

Moe


----------



## imported_Fred (Feb 1, 2003)

Just let it cure for a day or so before using. Once cured you should not notice an odor.

Fred


----------



## captain (May 12, 2006)

You can buy the primer and cement as separate products. Some of them are clear and won't leave the purple or orange color, you just have to look around the plumbing isle. It takes a few days for the bulk of the fumes to dissipate.

-Steve
See profile for tank info


----------



## imported_aspen (Feb 20, 2003)

rinse thoroughly before use. i have used it in only a couple of hours after gluing, but, as long as that toxic smell is inside the pipes, it will hurt your fish. however, people use this stuff for fry tanks etc, once set and cleaned.

rick


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

Ditto to the above.

Get the clear cement and primer. Then let it dry for 24hrs before getting it wet.

You can also paint PVC if you need to for appearance sake. Just coat the pipe witht he primer, then paint with a good waterproof paint.

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## Brucifer (Feb 3, 2003)

Ok, I'll look for clear instead.

James, do you have any recommendation for waterproof paint? For instance, which brand and type of paint exactly?

Thanks.

----------------------------
20 gal; 50/50 Flourite/Tahitian Moon sand; AH Supply 1x55 W kit in custom canopy; pressurized CO2 w/ Mini Vortex reactor; Fluval 204 w/ FilterMax III prefilter; Pro Heat II


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

I used restoleum outdoor paint. Primer then gloss. I just cheked and the product line is called 'Painter's Choice'. The primer was ready in no time, but the gloss took 24 hours to dry and cure.

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## Jon Mulzer (Mar 9, 2003)

Would there be any problem with using matte finish paint? I wouldn't think so but it never hurts to ask before fish start floating belly up.









Disclaimer: Any errors in spelling, tact, or fact are transmission errors.


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

No. If the paint is a good grade of waterproof and you let it cure, it doesn't make a difference. I have a little of everything in there (primer, matte, gloss). Just match the appearance to your tank.

Since you mentioned it, I just remembered that I redid half the pipe I originally painted with a brown primer(matte finish) in order to blend with the flourite better.

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## Brucifer (Feb 3, 2003)

How do you know if a paint is a good waterproof grade?

I picked up some Rustoleum Painter's Touch primer and spray paint yesterday. According to Rustoleum's webpage, the aerosol spray is oil-based and the quarts and half-pints are acrylic latex. Would you expect one to hold up better than the other submerged in an aquarium? Why?

I lightly sanded the pipes and joints last night and then washed the dust off. Ready to prime and paint later today.

----------------------------
20 gal; 50/50 Flourite/Tahitian Moon sand; AH Supply 1x55 W kit in custom canopy; pressurized CO2 w/ Mini Vortex reactor; Fluval 204 w/ FilterMax III prefilter; Pro Heat II


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

Traditionally oil based is better, but with today's paints the results seem to be the same. I've used both with no issues other than the different drying times. Once cured the quality should be the same.

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## imported_Platy (Feb 4, 2003)

i read that cpvc is not the best for fish / plant life because it contains a chemical *which one i dont remember* that PVC does not contain. That is why cpvc is ONLY used for waste lines in a home, where as PVC is used for water lines.. May not harm them for the first 5 or so months.. but it could leach after a long time of continuous use.

I used pvc lines / primer / cement and it all worked out for the best







So far 3 months so good









Dustin

ImaNewbie -
125 Gal - 3.07wpg - 99% flourite - Pressurized Co2 - Uv Sterilization when needed - Densly Planted


----------



## Brucifer (Feb 3, 2003)

Are you sure you're not confusing CPVC with ABS?

http://www.simplifiedreefkeeping.com/faq/faq5.htm

More importanly, depending on the PVC or CPVC manufacturer, there can be varied amounts of additives. One company's CPVC could have less additives than some other company's PVC, and vice versa. Then there's the issue of which additives more easily leach out of the polymer.

----------------------------
20 gal; 50/50 Flourite/Tahitian Moon sand; AH Supply 1x55 W kit in custom canopy; pressurized CO2 w/ Mini Vortex reactor; Fluval 204 w/ FilterMax III prefilter; Pro Heat II


----------



## imported_Platy (Feb 4, 2003)

PVC Primer IS safe - so is the cement.

I just made a spray bar from 1/2 inch pvc - I coated the bar with purple primer to make it blend in more to the black background - which it did, and since it sits in the back my plants hide it.

But I used cememebt and lots of primer - dried it with a hair dryer and 1/2 hour later put it to use, no problems









Thats my 2 Cents US

Dustin

ImaNewbie -
125 Gal - 3.07wpg - 99% flourite - Pressurized Co2 - Uv Sterilization when needed - Densly Planted


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

Only difference is CPVC can be used for hot water lines where PVC is for cold water and drain lines only.
ABS (Black pipe) is another beast entirely and should not be used in aquariums.

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## imported_Platy (Feb 4, 2003)

ABS is what I meant then - ITS the greyish Black stuff - I guess I had the initials mixed up









ImaNewbie -
125 Gal - 3.07wpg - 99% flourite - Pressurized Co2 - Uv Sterilization when needed - Densly Planted


----------



## imported_carpguy (Feb 1, 2003)

The ABS vs. PVC issue was debated at (excessively) great length over on the AquariaCentral boards a few months back. A few details for the nutshell rendition:

ABS isn't designed for pressure applications, so its only used for drain lines in construction. It has nothing to do with toxicity.

The black plastic that many filter housings and pump cases are made of is ABS. It has a long history of sitting in aquariums without deleterious effect.


----------

